# Solved: Where are the video drivers stored?



## IamCary (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

I have an older laptop with win98se on it and I want to change the display resolution beyond what is available with the OEM driver. I don't care about colors as long as I can get 1280 wide.

I have found a driver that claims to do what I want, but before I install it I would like to locate the OEM driver and make a copy in case this new driver over-writes it. I can then revert to the original driver.

So where on the hard disk are the drivers stored?

Also is it the same place for win2000? I need 1280 wide on another laptop with win2000 on it. It actually does adjust to 1280 (reduced colors is OK) but it does not shrink the screen to fit the LCD display so the bottom and right sections of the display are not visible and no scroll bars. No visible "Start" button. DUH!

Thanks

Cary.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Just download the necessary 'default' drivers for you graphics card from the card makers website, save them to your hard drive or USB memory device or ext HDD.
What GFX card are we talking about??


----------



## IamCary (May 19, 2010)

Jack Hackett said:


> Just download the necessary 'default' drivers for you graphics card from the card makers website, save them to your hard drive or USB memory device or ext HDD.
> What GFX card are we talking about??


The internal card in the laptop is a C&T 65554 PCI. The new driver comes from Toshiba for this model but when I started to install them, windows said, "the current driver appears to be a better match for this equipment."

I stopped at that point as the current drivers are useless at 1280 wide but I would still like to try the newer driver and see if it does the 1280.

That's why I want to make copies in case it really gets worse.

Cary


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

you have totally missed the point I was making.
by downloading the proper device driver installation file from Toshiba you then have a COPY so that you can install if the other drivers you have found dont work.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're unlikely to find a "newer" driver for Windows 98. It's a 12 year-old operating system that pre-dates modern monitor sizes and resolutions.


----------



## IamCary (May 19, 2010)

Jack,

You need to slow down and read what I wrote.

The current driver came with the Toshiba OEM win98se CD for this laptop and has been on it since I bought this in about 1998 or 1999. A few days back, I could not get the 1280 width to work right with this driver so I went to the Toshiba website and downloaded the latest video drivers for this laptop. Yes it is old but Toshiba still has a bunch of drivers available for it. Gotta love Toshiba for that.

BOTH the old drivers and the new drivers are FROM Toshiba. I can't download the old drivers as that is not an option on their website. I realize they are on the OEM CD but I would have to reinstall all of win98 to reset them as win98 does not have a "Repair" option. That is NOT going to happen.

So if the newer video drivers FROM Toshiba are not best suited as win98 seems to think, then I want to have a roll-back position.

I need to know where to find the current driver so I can make a copy. If you know then please say so, if not then there is little point debating what you THINK I should do. I am not a novice with PCs and I know what I am doing. I am seeking advice on where to find the driver so that I can safely try the new driver.

Cary


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Go to the device manager, find the video adapter, go to the properties, then to driver details. You should see the location there.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

OK fine, seeing as you know so much I'll let you figure it out yourself.
you've obviously never heard of .cab and/or .inf files then???



> I realize they are on the OEM CD but I would have to reinstall all of win98 to reset them


Err, no you wouldn't. Boot to Safe Mode, delete the video adapter from Device Manager, reboot, with any luck Windows will detect New Hardware and prompt you to install the drivers for it, at this point pop the OEM CD in and have windows search it for the necessary drivers. Even if Windows doesnt prompt you about the new hardware , all you have to do is go to device manager - video adapter and install the drivers from there, again, with the OEM CD in the drive... but as your not a novice with PCs and you know what your doing you know this already... surely??


----------



## IamCary (May 19, 2010)

All is well and solved. I bit the bullet and installed the drivers anyway. Turns out there is a panning driver. When the screen is larger than the display, the display moves over when the mouse hits the edge of the visible limits.

Cary


----------



## khanyasir (Jun 26, 2010)

In future if u want to backup your all old or new drivers, you can download a software called drivers magician,it will solve your needs.


----------



## IamCary (May 19, 2010)

Thanks khanyasir.

Cary


----------

